# Agility Classes



## Kensi (Jan 24, 2021)

I've done as much with agility as I can at home, and since I want her to continue to higher levels, I am now going to enroll Z in classes. Do you think individual or group classes are better? On the one hand, group gives her distraction training, but on the other hand, individual will, of course, give you more individualized training.


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

Start with group training. You learn hugely watching other teams learn.


----------



## Kensi (Jan 24, 2021)

3GSD4IPO said:


> Start with group training. You learn hugely watching other teams learn.


Thank you!


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Group training is best if you're just starting out. Lots of foundation classes might even start with dogs on leashes using wobble boards, walking over boards 2 inches off the ground, etc, so everyone is out on the floor at the same time. Group training is also great, because if you go to a trial there are going to be lots of other dogs around, and after group classes lots of dog around isn't quite so novel.

Individual classes are great after you've learned the ropes and both you and your dog have a pretty decent idea of what you're doing. They help you fine tune skills and smooth out any hang ups.


----------

